# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Tradhtia e ka emrin burrë apo grua?!

## YlliRiaN

*Psikologët janë të mendimit se shumica e femrave tradhtojnë për t' u ndjerë emocionalisht mirë dhe jo thjesht për nevoja seksuale. Interesante është se meshkujt nga ana e tyre pohojnë krejtësisht të kundërtën, duke theksuar se ata tradhtojnë më shumë për të përmirësuar ekuilibrin e tyre seksual se sa atë emocional.

Ju a jeni e sigurt për veten tuaj dhe akoma më tepër për partnerin tuaj? Besoni se po të ndodheni përballë një bukuroshi, dy metra, me sy të kaltër, do të mund t'i thoni 'jo" ngacmimeve të tij erotike? Nga ana tjetër, a do të rezistojë partneri juaj ndaj një bukurosheje, me lëkurë të tejdukshme e cila është edhe e zgjuar dhe ka humor? Ne vendosëm të analizojmë këtë temë kaq delikate dhe të vjetër sa vetë bota, të hedhim një vështrimin të shpejtë në mëkatet tona si dhe t'iu ofrojmë mënyra për të kuptuar nëse partneri juaj ... shëtit lule më lule. Sepse, le të themi të vërtetën, monogamia është e mrekullueshme, por tradhtia është tepër e këndshme... kur lexon rreth saj.

AI
Pi alkool

Sipas sondazheve ka rezultuar se meshkujve, të cilëve ju pëlqen alkooli besojnë se tradhtia nuk është gjë e keqe. Ndërsa vetëm 18% tregojnë se ajo, është e keqe.

AJO
Ndjehet vetëm

Një grup psikologësh janë të mendimit se shumica e femrave tradhtojnë për arsye të përmbushjes emocionale se sa thjesht për nevoja seksuale.

AI
Nxjerr shumë para

Disa shkencëtarë mbrojnë idenë se meshkujt, të cilët kanë një punë të mirë, që ju sjell fitime të mëdha, janë më të prirur për të tradhtuar. Kjo sepse atyre në përgjithësi ju pëlqen të rrezikojnë, si në çështjet profesionale ashtu edhe erotike.

AJO
Ushqen familjen

Femrat e karrierës kanë më shumë shanse për t'u njohur me meshkuj si në ambientin e tyre familjar ashtu edhe përmes marrëdhënieve publike. Zakonisht meshkujt adhurojnë një kolege-femër të tillë dhe bëjnë gjithçka për t'a shtënë në dorë.

AI
Është djalë qyteti

Sipas studimeve, meshkujt që banojnë në zona të mëdha urbane kanë më shumë lidhje jashtëmartesore se ata të cilët jetojnë në zona rurale.

AJO
Është në zi...

Nëse njëri nga prindërit largohet nga jeta, një femër mund të guxojë të bëjë diçka, për të cilën nëna dhe babai nuk do të ishin dakord, sikurse është edhe tradhtia.

AI
U martua pak kohë më parë Disa të sapomartuar e kanë shumë të vështirë që të përshtaten me ndryshimet e reja të jetës së tyre, sikurse mund të jetë edhe martesa, ndaj dhe gjejnë prehje në lidhje jashtë saj.

AJO
I pëlqen të rrezikojë

Femrave që ju pëlqen rreziku kërkojnë gjithnjë peripeci dhe janë më të gatshme për t'u përfshirë në aventura erotike edhe jashtë martesës.

AI
Punon jashtë orarit

Një mashkull i cili punon me ritme të çmendura e ka shumë të lehtë që të shkelë kurorën e tij. Në fund të fundit, ai e ka të gatshme arsyetimin dhe të tjerët e kanë shumë të vështirë t'a zënë me presh në duar.

AJO
Interesi

Femrat, të cilat lidhen në martesë për interes, nuk e kanë të vështirë që të tradhtojnë sa herë atyre ju jepet mundësia për të fituar diçka, sado e vogël të jetë vlera e saj.

Tradhtia, shenjat e para

Tregoni kujdes rreth të dhënave të mëposhtme, për të vërtetuar nëse partneri juaj ju tradhton.

Përgatitet të tradhtojë

Ndryshon shoqëri. Ndoshta kërkon që tu shmanget konfrontimeve të ndryshme, por ju duhet ri mbani sytë hapur.
-Gjen një hobi të ri për tu marrë në kohën e lirë. Një interesim i tillë i befasishëm mund të hedhë dritë mbi faktin se kërkon të bëjë për vete ndonjë studente të arteve
-Fillon të kujdeset për regjimin e tij ushqimor dhe pamjen e tij të jashtme shumë më tepër se më parë.
-Blen të brendshme të reja. Ndoshta shpreson se ndonjë njohje e re do të interesohet edhe për botën e tij të brendshme...erotike.
-Kundërshton me gjysmë zëri për të drejtat e tij ku shkelen. Nëse kjo nuk vjen nga stresi i madh që ka, atëherë duhet të gërmoni për ndonjë lidhje të fshehtë të tij.

Ka shkelur me të dyja këmbët

-Ju akuzon se e tradhtoni. Vetëdija e tij fajtore e bën që ti shohë të gjithë si tradhtarë.
-Ju kritikon vazhdimisht. Ndonjë veçanti e juaja, që dikur e shikonte si të lezetshme, tani i duket e bezdisshme. Dhe kjo sepse përdor dobësitë tuaja si arsyetim.
-Nuk ju merr me vete në takimet që ka me kolegët. Shumicën e lidhjeve jashtë martese ai i ndërton në ambientin e punës.
-Ju sjell dhurata të paarsyeshme. Jo se nuk i vlerësoni lulet dhe çokollatat por cila është në fakt arsyeja që i pranoni?
-Nuk ju lë të përdorni pa praninë e tij telefonin apo kompjuterin e tij. Kohë më parë nuk kishte kundërshtim për një gjë të tillë.

*

----------


## firaku

Burri=Grua
Grua=Burre

----------


## FierAkja143

e ka emrin "njeri"

----------


## Viola.V

Tradhetia e ka emrin "FRIKE" ose "JO VETEBESIM" !

Eshte femerore , gjithashtu mashkullore .

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Tradhtia e ka emrin " Komshiu "  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Station

Po, po, po nuk pati "komshi" në mes  nuk ka edhe tradhëti. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Lere se te jet per komshi , ktu ke un stradhton kurre  :perqeshje: 
Bohesh e nershme ka zori ... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Station

> Lere se te jet per komshi , ktu ke un stradhton kurre 
> Bohesh e nershme ka zori ...


Fjalën komshi unë e kam vendosur në thonjëza, që nënkupton se "komshiu" mund të jetë edhe derë më derë por edhe lagje tjetër. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> Fjalën komshi unë e kam vendosur në thonjëza, që nënkupton se "komshiu" mund të jetë edhe derë më derë por edhe lagje tjetër.



Pak u lodhe se mund te jet shtet ose kontinent tjeter .... :xx: 
aman sa drama e beni un e kisha komshi sa del ka dera shpis o vlla , se nuk u leru sheqeri ktej ... :shkelje syri:

----------


## hot_prinz

Nuk e dij, skam tradhetuar Kurre.

----------


## Bamba

Qef e ka!  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

Kam humb aq shum shanca, Sa qe tani Jam imunizu.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## 2043

Nga pikpamja gjuhesore  i perket gjinise femerore  :buzeqeshje:    100%
Nga pikpamja sociale, nuk arin te behet vetem nga njeri sex
Duhen dy per ta kryer    50% + 50%
si perfundim i bie qe te jete 150% femerore dhe 50% mashkullore  :perqeshje:

----------


## e panjohura

Matematika eshte e dobet tek doktorat....
E ka emrin Tradhti-pa gjini eshte :buzeqeshje:

----------


## symphony

> Matematika eshte e dobet tek doktorat....
> E ka emrin Tradhti-pa gjini eshte


Domethënë na qënka asnjëanëse. Në këtë rast faji ngelet jetim. lol

----------


## iktuus

*Me falni per banalitetin, por mendoj  se ketu jemi te gjithe te vaksinuar...
Tradhetia eshte kurve, zanati i pare i nje femre.
Tradhetia mbaron me shkronjen "a" qe dmth  gjini femerore.*

----------


## xhori

> *Me falni per banalitetin, por mendoj  se ketu jemi te gjithe te vaksinuar...
> Tradhetia eshte kurve, zanati i pare i nje femre.
> Tradhetia mbaron me shkronjen "a" qe dmth  gjini femerore.*


meqe eshte keshtu si thua ti, i bie qe te tradhetojne me qent  jo me meshkujt

----------


## Dashnori_84

Gruaja qe rrit syt,
burri qe i flet....

----------


## Kanina

tradhetia e ka emrin tradheti njelloj si per burrat edhe per grate. ne shqiperi mendoj se femrat tradhetoj me pak se meshkujt por kjo per shkak te mentaliteti shqiptar. femra qe tradheton ne shqiperi gjykohet shume keq nga opinioni dhe kjo e kushtezon shume. ndersa ne vende perendimore femra tradheton jelloj me burrin per te mos then se edhe ja kalon. kjo pasi nuk kushtezohet nga opinioni nese e ndjen e ben dhe se vret mendjen fare biles shpesh ja hedhin fajin burrit me justifikime te ndryshme se faji ishte i tij. 
per mua natyra na ka ber njelloj ne kete aspekt eshte e kote qe mundohen femrat te thone se tradhetojn me shume meshkujt apo anasjelltas.

----------


## Viola.V

> *Me falni per banalitetin, por mendoj  se ketu jemi te gjithe te vaksinuar...
> Tradhetia eshte kurve, zanati i pare i nje femre.
> Tradhetia mbaron me shkronjen "a" qe dmth  gjini femerore.*


Ata burra me te cilat kane tradhetuar keto gra nuk quhen automatikisht kurvare ?!

Grave ju vinin kyca , ndersa per vete filluan gay-shmerine . E verteta eshte se nqs kjo grua tradheton atehere raporti eshte 1 me 1 . Nuk ka as burra tradhetare , as gra tradhetare . Nqs fillojne i bie te dyjave paleve te jene tradhetare . As me pak as me shume .

----------

